# Shimano Stradic fj 5000



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have for sale a Shimano stradic 5000 fj got it from bishops fishing supply in yorktown probably a month and half a go, has 30 lb power pro braid. Nothing wrong with it just don't really use it like I thought I would. Its on a Star Rods stellar light. 7" 0' 10-20 lb line 1/2-1 1/2 oz lure (sg1020ft70 is the part number). Super light and super smooth set up. Reel goes for $210 And the Rod for $100, id like to get $150 obo, Just pm for messages couldn't figure out how to get it on there lol


----------



## soilman (Aug 25, 2008)

where? or ship?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't need the the rod but I would like to take the reel off you hands if you want to split it up.


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

actually just had a close friend of my offer to take it off my hands


----------

